# AIB includes buy to lets in proposed sale of Non Peforming Loans



## Brendan Burgess (12 Dec 2018)

*AIB lines up record €3.4bn loan portfolio sale*

_AIB’s latest troubled loans portfolio sale, initiated in recent weeks, contains debt that was originally valued at €3.4 billion, according to sources.


That’s three times the previously reported size of the collection of non-performing loans (NPLs), known as Project Beech. It is comprised of buy-to-let mortgages and borrowings against commercial property and development land._


----------

